# Designing Stairs



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You ask. if I have use the RWS way to make steps, Yes I have  both types.. 

It takes a brass/steel guide to do it and a template,it's hard to tell you how to make the template but this may help..

Below you will see some links to the Episode and some other links how to do it without the templates and router...

512 - 513 Two Part - Basic Stairs:
Router Workshop Episode, you can see this one for free on the woodworkingchannel.com
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S500.html
tips and tricks below from RWS
http://routerworkshop.com/stairmarkers.html
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/



1313. Open Stringer Stairs 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/s1300.html


The one below is a great show and tell HOW-TO-DO-IT without the router.
Designing Stairs and
Laying Out Stair Stringers

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/technique/stairs/outdoor.htm
http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/decks/oldporch/steps/stringer.htm
http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/decks/stairs/basic2/2step.htm
http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/decks/basicp2/build6p2.html

========


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

BobJ3,
On inlet risers and treads do you find the shims improving squeek from stringer flex or do you use them for a different reason?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Nails do come out over time and that's where the squeaks come from by using the wedge the squeaks don't show up the norm.. it's true the wedge and the rises over time will shrink over time but a quick tap will fix that without any nails or screws, you can always glue them in place that will help alot.. 


===========





Ghidrah said:


> BobJ3,
> On inlet risers and treads do you find the shims improving squeek from stringer flex or do you use them for a different reason?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

To date I haven't used risers on inlet stair runs, then again I've always used 2X tread stock. I use screws and plug them.
In Ma. the building code requires stair width at a 36" minimum and a maximum span of 16"Ø between, (wooden) stringers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

I'm sorry you will never know the joy of making one with your router 

They are so slick, no nails ,just wood joints almost free standing ..


=============



Ghidrah said:


> To date I haven't used risers on inlet stair runs, then again I've always used 2X tread stock. I use screws and plug them.
> In Ma. the building code requires stair width at a 36" minimum and a maximum span of 16"Ø between, (wooden) stringers.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

You misunderstand, I've built many with the roputer and with similar types of hand made throwaway jigs. But I direct screw from the outer side of the stringer to attach the treads. In some towns the building inspectors require angle brackets under the treads.

Today more and more people want to block off the underside of their decks instead of utilizing the space. Along with perimeter/privacy fence Risers block off air movement and promote accelerated moisture rot.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have nothing to add about building stairs, although I am going to do something simllar as soon as it warms up. I can tell you the 36 in spec is also the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

What do they say about precast ?, I see some use that with a steel frame inserted .



=======



Ghidrah said:


> You misunderstand, I've built many with the roputer and with similar types of hand made throwaway jigs. But I direct screw from the outer side of the stringer to attach the treads. In some towns the building inspectors require angle brackets under the treads.
> 
> Today more and more people want to block off the underside of their decks instead of utilizing the space. Along with perimeter/privacy fence Risers block off air movement and promote accelerated moisture rot.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

MFTHA, 
I've built 8 handicap access ramps to date since 1993. Last one in 2003. Longest is 66'.

Unless they changed the code since 03, if a ramp is on a commercial/business site it must be 5' wide to accomodate wheelchairs and handrails and no more than 1" rise per foot.

Private is more relaxed.

P.S.
Bobj3,
not familiar with precast, (concrete) and steel stringers. I haven't been house framing since 06 are they a new thing?


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*wedges and glue*



Ghidrah said:


> BobJ3,
> On inlet risers and treads do you find the shims improving squeek from stringer flex or do you use them for a different reason?


wedges and glue will never let it come out, thats why you have to use a dove tail bit 7*


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> I'm sorry you will never know the joy of making one with your router
> 
> ...


yeah right!:big_boss:


----------



## pdecraene (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to buy a router guide for building stairs, there seems to be a bunch of plastic stuff on the market. What is a good guide. I plan on using this multiple times so quality maters.
Pete


----------

